# Looking for some thoughts on my form (pic)



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks pretty good to me. The only thing I might suggest is stepping back with your leading foot just a little. Oh yeah - and back away from that wall before you let that arrow fly!:mg:


----------



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks good to me, if it feels comfy!


----------



## GlennMac (Oct 21, 2006)

GlennMac said:


> I think my draw arm elbow is to low but seem to really struggle to get it higher just doesn't feel comfortable. What about draw length ? does it look ok ? Thanks


I'm actually shooting my target through the open shed door, does look a bit unsafe doesn't it


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

the still pic is fair, but to see what u are doing we need a video.... shooting at a level target, looks to me like u have to much hand in the bow. send me a video of u shooting ill help . mike 66:shade:


----------



## GlennMac (Oct 21, 2006)

What about draw length do you think it is long ? short ? or good ?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

its perfect...:shade:


----------

